# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  help με κινητο nokia 3210

## IOANNIS

σημερα αγορασα απο καποιον ενα κινητο nokia 3210. οταν το ελεγξα ηταν ολα οκ. το αγορασα λοιπον, πηγα σπιτι του βαζω την καρτα μου, ανοιγει κανονικα,και μετα αφου βαλω τον πιν της καρτα που μου ζηταει, μου βγαζει στην οθονη '' καρτα SIM μη αποδεκτη''. δοκιμασα και με αλλες καρτες απο διαφορετικα δικτυα και παλι το ιδιο!!!  :Unsure:  τι να κανω?????

----------


## IOANNIS

ααα ξεχασα να πω οτι το πληρωσα και 40ευρω!!!!!!  :Head:

----------


## suicida

Είναι κλειδωμένο σε δίκτυο εξωτερικού.
Εάν ξέρεις σε ποιο δίκτυο είναι πολύ ευκολο να το ξεκλειδώσεις, προφανώς όμως και δεν ξέρεις.
Αν θες στείλε μου σε pm το ΙΜΕΙ να σου στείλω πιθανούς κωδικούς ξεκλειδώματος.

P.S. 40e είναι παααααρα πολλά παντως.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε κωστα σου εστειλα πμ. αν μπορεις ομως εξηγησε μου και την διαδικασια, γιατι απο κινητα δεν ξερω και πολλα!!!! 
ευχαριστω!!!!!!!

----------


## epistimon

> ααα ξεχασα να πω οτι το πληρωσα και 40ευρω!!!!!!



Γιατι δεν πηρες ενα καινουριο απλο με 40 ευρω?Το μοντελο αυτο βγαινει απο το '98 αν δεν κανω λαθος...Τοσα χρονια θα εχει φαει αρκετα ''χαστουκια''..

----------


## lynx

Γιαννη γιατι???  :Confused1: 

Αν δεν ειναι χαλασμενο και απλος ειναι κλειδωμενο πιστευω θα βρεις λυση! ομως γιατι το πειρες και μαλιστα σε αυτη την τιμη? αν εχει δουλεψει πολυ και δεν εχει αλλακτει η μπαταρια... τοτε δεν θα σου κραταει ουτε μια ωρα αναμενο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

Μπορεί να το χρειάζεται για συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Είναι όντως κλειδωμένο. Εχεις καμια ιδέα που μπορεί να ήταν κλειδωμένο? Είναι απο Ελλάδα? Ισως να είναι στη voda τότε. Μη στεναχωριέσαι πάντως μπορώ να στο ξεκλειδώσω και με κωδικό και με προγραμματάκι (είναι εδω και πολλά χρόνια free στο ιντερνετ).
Στην τελική βρές ένα καλώδιο data γι αυτό και θα σου εξηγήσω τη διαδικασία.

----------


## IOANNIS

> Μπορεί να το χρειάζεται για συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Είναι όντως κλειδωμένο. Εχεις καμια ιδέα που μπορεί να ήταν κλειδωμένο? Είναι απο Ελλάδα? Ισως να είναι στη voda τότε. Μη στεναχωριέσαι πάντως μπορώ να στο ξεκλειδώσω και με κωδικό και με προγραμματάκι (είναι εδω και πολλά χρόνια free στο ιντερνετ).
> Στην τελική βρές ένα καλώδιο data γι αυτό και θα σου εξηγήσω τη διαδικασία.


φιλε κωστα δεν εχω ιδεα που ειναι κλειδωμενο!!! αυριο θα παρω αυτον που μου το πουλησε(αμα σηκωση το τηλ....), να τον ρωτησω!
που θα βρω το καλωδιο data???? υπαρχουν ακομα τετοια καλωδια????
δωστε μου ενα χερι βοηθειας, γιατι πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα απο κινητα!!!!!
α και κατι αλλο.... σας ευχαριστω ολους, για το ενδιαφερον που δειξατε για να με βοηθησετε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον πηρα τηλ αυτον που μου πουλησε το κινητο, και μου ειπε οτι το εχει παρει απο ελλαδα πολυ παλια, και η καρτα που εχει ειναι panafon-vodafon, και εχει την ιδια καρτα απο τοτε!
αρα λογικα ειναι κλειδωμενο στην panafon!!!! επισεις μου ειπε οτι πιο παλια, ειχε βαλει και μια cosmote, και ανοιγε κανονικα!!!!!!
δεν ξερω..... τι να κανω????

----------


## Xarry

Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι dual-band δηλαδη δουλευει σε ολα τα ελληνικα δικτυα. Οι sim που το δοκιμασες ειναι παλιες η καινουριες; Τις καινουριες ενδεχεται να μην τις διαβαζει. Θεμα κλειδωματος δεν παιζει 100%

----------


## leosedf

Καλά το υπέθεσα δηλαδή.
Λοιπόν, άνοιξε το κινητό και πάτα *#06# και θα σου πεί το ΙΜΕΙ που είναι 15 ψηφία.
Η αλλιώς άνοιξε το κινητό βγάλε την μπαταρία και απο πίσω στην πλάτη της συσκευής αναγράφεται το ΙΜΕΙ. Γράψε το εδώ και θα σου δώσω κωδικό να το ξεκλειδώσεις και θα είσαι ΟΚ.
Πάω να μαγειρέψω και επιστρέφω.

----------


## Xarry

Ρε παιδια τι σοι κλειδωμα μπορει να παιρνει το 3210;

----------


## leosedf

5-6 διαφορετικού τύπου.

----------


## IOANNIS

ΙΜΕΙ 449143102108245 αυτο μου βγαζει οταν πατησω *#06#
ενω οταν βγαλω την μπαταρια απο πισω γραφει 448903/20/207199/4
γιατι ειναι διαφορετικα????

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί έχει φάει flash και έχει αλλαχτεί το ΙΜΕΙ είτε ήταν κλεμμένο είτε κάτι άλλο παίχτηκε.
Στην περίπτωση του πρώτου ΙΜΕΙ:
Imei: 449143102108245, MccMnc: 202-05, Asic: 2
MastCode: 22 75 60 35 15 
Provider: Vodafone / Panafon;Greece
#pw+ 293 345 017 145 456 +1#
#pw+ 295 945 712 371 152 +2#
#pw+ 702 050 126 022 764 +3#
#pw+ 747 910 460 551 226 +4#
#pw+ 352 116 672 033 121 +5#
#pw+ 947 522 364 557 735 +6#
#pw+ 825 551 143 317 462 +7#


Και στην περίπτωση του δεύτερου:
Imei: 448903202071994, MccMnc: 202-05, Asic: 2
MastCode: 06 43 25 34 76 
Provider: Vodafone / Panafon;Greece
#pw+ 482 197 405 033 306 +1#
#pw+ 137 864 352 550 377 +2#
#pw+ 486 427 606 436 633 +3#
#pw+ 415 057 137 312 466 +4#
#pw+ 422 447 246 026 351 +5#
#pw+ 089 513 103 767 420 +6#
#pw+ 136 264 756 404 372 +7#
Ανοίγεις το κινητό και γράφεις αυτά με το πληκτρολόγιο μια μία γραμμή, συνήθως μόλις το γράφεις θα σου βγάζει code error αλλα αν πετύχεις κάποιο κλείδωμα και ανοίξει θα σου γράψει οτι ελευθερώθηκε.
το pw+ τα γράφεις με το αστεράκι πατώντας το πολλές φορές. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις κάρτα μέσα οταν τα γράφεις.

Το MastCode είναι master code τον οποίο μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις στην περίπτωση που έχεις κλειδώσει τη συσκευή σου με κωδικό ασφαλείας και τον ξέχασες. Τότε βάζεις αυτόν (χωρίς τα κενά ενδιάμεσα) και ανοίγει ως δια μαγείας.

Τους παραπάνω κωδικούς τους βάζεις χωρίς κενά.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε κωστα δοκιμασα αυτα που μου εστειλεσ και δεν μου βγαζει τιποτα....
ουτε code error, ουτε τιποτα....... παταω τους κωδικους οπως μου τους δινεις, και δεν κανει τιποτα το κινητο!!!!

----------


## leosedf

Τίποτα?? wtf?

Τα βάζεις με δίεση στην αρχή και τέλος? Είσαι σίγουρος οτι βάζεις σωστά ολόκληρο ον κωδικό όπως τον βλέπεις σε κάθε γραμμή?

Κάνε εναν κόπο επίσης και πάτα *#0000# και πές μου τί σου λέει.

Μην πανικοβάλλεσαι πάντως.

----------


## IOANNIS

ναι το βαζω κανονικα με δίεση, και στην αρχη και στο τελος!!!
οταν παταω *#0000# δεν μου βγαζει τιποτα!!!!!
τι ειναι το wtf?

----------


## leosedf

what the fuck.

Χμμμ. Μπορείς να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία τη συσκευή μπρόστα και πίσω την πλάτη που αναγράφει τα στοιχεία?

----------


## IOANNIS

ναι. κατσε να βγαλω μια φωτο και θα την ανεβασω!

----------


## IOANNIS

και οι φωτο!!

----------


## leosedf

χμχμχμχμχ. Η μπαταρία δεν είναι γνήσια σίγουρα δεν εχει σημασία όμως.
Για βάλε τους κωδικούς με μια κάρτα μέσα.

----------


## IOANNIS

το εκανα και με καρτα και χωρις καρτα...... και στις 2 περιπτωσεις δεν κανει τιποτα!!  :frown:

----------


## leosedf

Τότε μάλλον πρέπει να φάει αναβάθμιση και repair μέσω υπολογιστή.

----------


## IOANNIS

α δεν σου ειπα οτι ενω βαζω τους κωδικους που μου εδωσες, η τελευταια διεση δεν πατιεται(δηλ οσο και να την παταω, δεν παρουσιαζετε στην οθονη) 

καλωδιο που μπορω να βρω για να το συνδεσω στον υπολογιστη? μηπως πουλανε το πλαισιο η το multirama????

----------


## leosedf

Δεν πιστεύω πλέον. Μόνο αν ψάξεις στο ebay η ίντερνετ γενικώς.

----------


## gsmaster

Η να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου.
είχα κάνει εγώ ενα, με ένα ΜΑΧ232 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Για αναβάθμιση πρέπει να κάνεις φλασέρ, άλλο καλώδιο, απλό είναι κι αυτό, απο προγράμματα όμως γινόταν όμως ένας χαμός τότε.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλα μετά θέλει και κανονικό data καλώδιο για να κάνει set faid αλλιώς δε θα έχει σήμα.

----------


## sakis-st

Αυτό Και περισσότερα εδώ
http://mobile.box.sk/manufacturer.php3?newsprj=nokia

----------


## KOKAR

Γιάννη έχεις κανένα γνωστό στην Αθήνα ?
αν έχεις και μπορεί να έρθει από το σπίτι μου θα του δώσω να σου στείλει
ένα τηλέφωνο 3210 for free να τελειώνεις !
δυστυχώς δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια του χρόνου να στο ταχυδρομήσω  :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

Εχω κι εγώ 3-4 αλλα δεν τα έχω τσεκάρει μπας και έχουν κανένα προβληματάκι. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα όμως που θα πάω στο χωριό. Πιστεύω να με προλάβουν οι άλλοι.
Στην τελική κρατάς αυτό για ανταλλακτικά η το στέλνεις αργότερα σε κανέναν απο εδω μέσα να στο φτιάξει να το έχεις. Ως τότε σίγουρα μας περισσεύουν κανα δυο αρκεί να ψάξουμε.
Μου θύμισες που το αγόρασα την πρώτη μέρα που κυκλοφόρησε έναντι 120.000 δρχ

----------


## suicida

Μερικοί από τους κωδικούς που βρήκα:
#pw+ 24 20 99 48 83 +1#
#pw+ 73 59 73 02 75 +1#
#pw+ 67 55 31 69 58 +1#
#pw+ 20 77 38 22 69 +1#
#pw+ 35 40 93 96 32 +1#
#pw+ 20 77 38 22 69 +1#

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μόνο μέσω hardware θα μπορέσεις να το ξεκλειδώσεις γιατί εάν βάλεις πέντε φορές λάθος κωδικό κλειδώνει μόνιμα και ξεκλειδώνει μόνο μέσω hardware πλέον.

----------

